# How to set up Xbox360CE controller emulator?



## Nerd House (May 23, 2014)

I got a new PC controller recently, sadly it is not supported by a number of the games I need to use it for. I was directed to a nifty program called XBOX360CE. Unfortunately I do not have the foggiest idea how to use it exactly. I mean, do I need to run the .exe from the directory the game is installed in?

The controller I have is a Steelseries 3GC, pictured below:







Anyway, how do I use this program and does anyone know how to configure my controller for it so I can play the games I want to use it with (IE: Transistor, Hammerwatch, Bastion, etc).

Many thanks in advance~


----------



## Nerd House (May 23, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## Nerd House (May 24, 2014)

Bump .___.


----------



## Sataric (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations on getting yourself a controller - You won't regret that decision. Anyways, using _xbox360ce_ is actually incredible simple - Much easier than manually calibrating the buttons with programs such as _xpadder_ and whatnot. All you need is the launch .exe file and the xinput1_3.dll file and put those in the games folder. Then hit launch and it'll create the additional .dll files you need automatically, and even find the settings you need online without you needing to do much manual work at all. Test that everything works like you want it to, and make changes if you desire to do so, and then hit save - Then you're ready to play! Enjoy!

PS: Go get *Dark Souls*. It's on Steam Sale now. Best game ever! Thanks me later.

If you encounter any problems, feel free to PM me - I'll help you out.


----------



## LaCie (May 24, 2014)

My boyfriend did a load of research and you can usually find tutorials on youtube and stuff, sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## Sataric (May 24, 2014)

If you tell me what games you want to use it for, I might even have the calibrated files available on my system, though my controller is not entirely identical to your own. I could still upload them somewhere for you if you should happen to run into complicated snags, and I reckon the minor changes would be applied automatically.

*EDIT:* For example, I own both HammerWatch and Bastion.


----------



## Nerd House (May 24, 2014)

Sataric said:


> If you tell me what games you want to use it for, I might even have the calibrated files available on my system, though my controller is not entirely identical to your own. I could still upload them somewhere for you if you should happen to run into complicated snags, and I reckon the minor changes would be applied automatically.
> 
> *EDIT:* For example, I own both HammerWatch and Bastion.



Sure:

Transistor
Hammerwatch
Bastion
Mercenary Kings
Spelunky
Battleblock Theater
99 Levels to Hell
Steamworld Dig
Batman: Asylum, City, Origins
The Binding of Isaac
Cave Story +
Ducktales Remastered
Rogue Legacy
Unepic
Valdis Story: Abyssal City
Dust: An Elysian Tail
LEGO: Harry Potter 1-4, Harry Potter 5-7, Batman, Batman 2, Marvel Heroes, Lord of the Rings
Mark of the Ninja



Also, I have Dark Souls. I got it for $2.50 when it went on sale on Amazon several months ago using a $5 credit voucher they gave out to people


----------



## Sataric (May 24, 2014)

Although I own several of those games listed, sending the system files for all of them would take a long time, but instead I'll try to provide some additional instructions if you've still got questions:

For Steam games, you generally want to put the _x360ce.exe_ and the _xinput1_3.dll_ into the game folder commonly located under directory *C:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\common\GameName* or similar. Once they are in the right folder (the same one that your games launch and core files are in generally!) just start the _x360ce.exe_ and follow the instructions on the screen. It's nothing complicated. You need to copy these files into the directory of every single game, but once the controller has been calibrated for them once each, they'll work flawlessly from that point onwards. Make sure that your version of the Xbox360CE is compatible with your version of windows! If your version should happen to be wrong, I might have the other ones you need on a USB stick somewhere I could dig up for you. Hope it works out.


----------



## Nerd House (May 24, 2014)

Sataric said:


> Although I own several of those games listed, sending the system files for all of them would take a long time, but instead I'll try to provide some additional instructions if you've still got questions:
> 
> For Steam games, you generally want to put the _x360ce.exe_ and the _xinput1_3.dll_ into the game folder commonly located under directory *C:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\common\GameName* or similar. Once they are in the right folder (the same one that your games launch and core files are in generally!) just start the _x360ce.exe_ and follow the instructions on the screen. It's nothing complicated. You need to copy these files into the directory of every single game, but once the controller has been calibrated for them once each, they'll work flawlessly from that point onwards. Make sure that your version of the Xbox360CE is compatible with your version of windows! If your version should happen to be wrong, I might have the other ones you need on a USB stick somewhere I could dig up for you. Hope it works out.



I can get the XYAB RS/LS/LT/RT buttons working but the Directional Pad is a no go.


----------



## Sataric (May 26, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I can get the XYAB RS/LS/LT/RT buttons working but the Directional Pad is a no go.



Hmm.. Did the controller come with a driver disc when you bought it? Essentially what I need to know is if the directional pad buttons works at all yet simply inputs the wrong "commands", or if they simply are completely unresponsive regardless of what you may do or try, with or without the x360ce calibration. It might just be that your controller is set to the wrong mode as well - Some of them are very picky about which mode they need to be on. x360ce can rebind all your buttons but it will not work if the drivers are faulty and the buttons appear "dead".


----------



## Nerd House (May 30, 2014)

OMG Motionjoy is like Cancer....

I couldnt get any program to work so I defaulted to just using mouse/keyboard with Transistor.

I went to play Ys Origin again today to work on my Let's Play and the controller wont work. I go into Ys's config utility and it showed the MotionJoy Virtual Game Controller Driver. I googled how to uninstall all that crap and did so, but now my controller isn't recognized AT ALL by anything.

WTF.

EDIT: Nuked the **** out of that MotionJoy driver and all is well again.


----------

